# New bike build, eventually its supposed to be a light touring bike/commuter.



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a frame on order, and I have three options that I like for the build. Please advise.

1. I have a beautiful Ultegra 9-speed group, sans cranks. I could get some Sram Apex compacts with 180mm crank arms, and use that.
2. I could use my mix of Ultegra and Dura-Ace 10-speed off my other bike. I really need to get rid of that frame, as it doesn't fit me, and never has. Eventually I want a Zinn to replace it.
3. I could get a new Sram Apex group for the build. Compact double really appeals to me for this build. I've never had a Sram group, but the Apex stuff appeals to me. I like the available gear ratios.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Personally, I would use the 9-speed Ultegra group -- which is what I've got on all of my bikes with a few DA bits thrown in for good luck. The 9-speed chains are much longer lasting and more reliable than 10-speed, which is a real plus for commuting. Also, you can use your 10-speed cranks with a 9-speed group. I've got a Campy Centaur 10-spd Ultratorque crank on one of my bikes, using 9-spd Ultegra and DA parts for the rest of the build. I will hang onto and keep using my Shimano 9-speed parts until they wear out and can't be replaced; tried 10-speed and found absolutely no advantages with significant downsides related to durability.

What kind of frame did you order?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Personally, I would use the 9-speed Ultegra group -- which is what I've got on all of my bikes with a few DA bits thrown in for good luck. The 9-speed chains are much longer lasting and more reliable than 10-speed, which is a real plus for commuting. Also, you can use your 10-speed cranks with a 9-speed group. I've got a Campy Centaur 10-spd Ultratorque crank on one of my bikes, using 9-spd Ultegra and DA parts for the rest of the build. I will hang onto and keep using my Shimano 9-speed parts until they wear out and can't be replaced; tried 10-speed and found absolutely no advantages with significant downsides related to durability.
> 
> What kind of frame did you order?


I like the 9-speed stuff too, for the same reasons. Its still available from Shimano, albeit non-group. Its the old Ultegra stuff with the Ultegra name taken off.

I know BigBill had trouble with one, but its a Soma Smoothie ES, 66 cm.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

9 speed is great in that you can cheaply go up to mtn gearing (11-32 cassette and long cage rear Der) compared to 10 speed. I imagine in a few years, when 10 speed is on all levels of Shimano/Sram, both mountain and road, that you will be able to get parts for cheap. Right now, you've got Apex that's cheap, then crazy expensive 10 speed mountain bike parts.

So yeah, stick with what ya got for now.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Another vote for the 9-speed- lots of flexibility for gearing, and durable to boot.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

mitmoned said:


> 9 speed is great in that you can cheaply go up to mtn gearing (11-32 cassette and long cage rear Der) compared to 10 speed. I imagine in a few years, when 10 speed is on all levels of Shimano/Sram, both mountain and road, that you will be able to get parts for cheap. Right now, you've got Apex that's cheap, then crazy expensive 10 speed mountain bike parts.
> 
> So yeah, stick with what ya got for now.


Nope. I talked to Shimano at the NAHBS. They purposely made it so mountain and road groups don't work together. The pull ratios are different.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Soma ES is nice. I seriously considered buying one, but the Salsa Casseroll geometry suits me better.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Nope. I talked to Shimano at the NAHBS. They purposely made it so mountain and road groups don't work together. The pull ratios are different.


Really!? How stupid of Shimano. I wonder if Sram is going the same route?

I guess Shimano is making '12 Tiagra 10 speed stuff able to take a larger cassette (30T max). But still, the idea that your road shifters could work fine with all other same-speed rear derailleurs of the same brand makes the most sense. Guess Shimano isn't into making sense anymore?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

mitmoned said:


> Really!? How stupid of Shimano. I wonder if Sram is going the same route?
> 
> I guess Shimano is making '12 Tiagra 10 speed stuff able to take a larger cassette (30T max). But still, the idea that your road shifters could work fine with all other same-speed rear derailleurs of the same brand makes the most sense. Guess Shimano isn't into making sense anymore?


Sram is not going the same route. They told me the same thing that Shimano used to say. "We don't know why it won't work, but we don't guarantee it." That, I can live with, but they don't make a triple-10 speed anything, so it limits the gearing to XX MTB, or a compact chainring with MTB rear end. It isn't bad, but I might as well go with the Apex group at that point if I'm going to do that.

I sold the bike that had my last 11-28 cassette on it. I'll have to find another one of those.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> The Soma ES is nice. I seriously considered buying one, but the Salsa Casseroll geometry suits me better.


I have a Soma ES and a Salsa La Raza. Pretty much the same bike. Salsa might be a little nicer, but less fender/tire clearance.


----------

